# Uknown Bulk Film on Bulk loader....ISO???



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, I purchased a bulk film loader, and it came almost full of bulk film, I'm loading it onto a few spools (just about ten or so frames per roll, and going to test with different iso's by developing the rolls after having photographed randomly with the camera on different iso settings.

The thing is, I'm worried the film might all have been exposed already and I'm just wasting my chemistry.

Anyone got a better idea?

Thanks for your time,
Bobby.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 24, 2007)

If the film is in a bulk loader, the chances are that it hasn't been purposely exposed, though there is always the possibility it has been inadvertantly. I'd try just a couple of rolls - say 5 shots each at a different ISO, that should give you enough to go on for whether the film has been fogged at all and may tell you all you need to know about the ISO, especially if it has the usual markings down the edge of the film.


----------



## Steph (Aug 24, 2007)

Can you cut small lenghts of film and develop them separately for different times? One should be close enough to the right time and you should be able to read the name of the film on the rebate and from there deduce the speed of the film.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 24, 2007)

Steph said:


> read the name of the film on the rebate and the speed of the film.


 

GAAK!!! Who's out to lunch eh?

Thanks, Bobby:hug::


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmmm!!! So I tried a test develop at 400 iso, and when it came out after the rinse, it had no margin, just steel blue on top and brown on the bottom and it's quite thick.

Is this COLOUR???!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 25, 2007)

Could be some C41 stock. I've never seen a B+W come out of the tank brown before. Usually it's a bluey-grey, sometime verging on a light magenta colour. Perhaps you could run off one of the reels and get a local 1-hour shop to process it - see what happens


----------

